# Using Mountain Laurel (Kalmia Latifolia) branches...



## ClintonParsons (Aug 22, 2011)

I found an incredible mountain laurel branch that has been dead for a while and cut it off. I am going to boil and scrub it like any other driftwood but I don't know if it will rot or not. 

I can report that they grow everywhere here and when a branch dies it doesn't fall off or rot but just stays there. Online I found out that the wood is used all the time for rustic handrails, bowls, smoking pipes, etc. 

The web said the wood is hard and strong but still supple of crafts and bending. 

Does anyone know if this wood will probably rot or not? It is really nice and I have big plans for it. 

I can say that mountain laurel is also poisonous, but this branch has been dead for a while and I plan on boiling it several times to remove any tannins/toxins. I also plan on using activated carbon. Does anyone have any idea of how risky it is to use this peace? I have no livestock other than three otos. I hate to use them as guinea pigs but we will see.

Edit: This website http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/cepublications/pnw0152/pnw0152.html reports it to be a hardwood. Does that mean I will probably have luck with it NOT rotting?

edit edit: also found this:
"Eastern mountain laurel is a heavy, hard, strong wood, with a close, straight grain. It can, however, be brittle. The sapwood is yellow, and the heartwood yellow-brown with reddish spots. The wood dries well if its bark is removed and it is split; it is particularly well-suited to carving or turning."


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Im not sure if it will rot, but I was just driving through a state forest today and thought "man, mt laurel would make some awesome driftwood" lol. I wondered if anyone had ever tryed it and BAM, heres a post on it lol.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Hate to bring up such an old thread but anyone had any experience with this? I have the same thoughts.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

All I can remember is that I was always told never to burn it, as the smoke can be toxic.

Not sure how toxic, or if it's only green wood or what, but I'd be pretty hesitant to put it in a tank.

I imagine if it's really weathered it might be okay, but I'd probably just try and find a really weathered rootball from some tree that blew over instead.


----------



## woodrailing (Mar 28, 2014)

Mountain laurel won't rot. It will last a long, long time if completely immersed. And a really long time if partially immersed.

I don't think it would be any more dangerous to your fish than any other "weathered rootball from some tree".

Mountain laurel's leaves are toxic to deer and similar animals. I've never heard of the smoke being toxic; we burn it during the winter with no problems in the shop stove. http://awoodrailing.com


----------



## Joejoetheduck (Apr 3, 2014)

Just started the soak process myself I'll keep an update


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 7, 2008)

Any update? We have found mountain laurel to look cool too.


----------

